# يقدم " كورال تماف ماريا " الشريط الاول ( قلب العدرا ) 2010 نسخة اصلية - على 13 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .



## mike2010 (15 أغسطس 2009)

*شريط قلب العذراء كامل بجد شريط جميل جدا ومن الاسطوانة الماستر*

*شريط قلب العذراء من الاسطوانة الأصلية Golden Rip 320Kps
بجد الشريط جميل جدا جدا جدا وكل الترانيم فيه حلوة والكورال رائع بجد هتندم لو منزلتوش*​

ودلوقتى اسيبكم مع اللينك​

http://www.4shared.com/folder/OsbTMCmj/45-________By_WwWAVa-Mena.html

لينك mediafire

مستنى ردودكم ورأيكم فى الالبوم​


----------



## rammrommm (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: شريط قلب العذراء كامل بجد شريط جميل جدا ومن الاسطوانة الماستر*

*شاكريين مجهودك يا اخى الحبيب

وجارى التحميل ........​*


----------



## Eng-Marco (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: شريط قلب العذراء كامل بجد شريط جميل جدا ومن الاسطوانة الماستر*

ميرسي يا ميكي بس يا ريت تقولي أي معلومات عن الشريط

إسم الفريق أو الكورال & اسماء المرنمين لو كان أشترك في الشريط مرنمين

وشكرا


----------



## rammrommm (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: شريط قلب العذراء كامل بجد شريط جميل جدا ومن الاسطوانة الماستر*

*بعد تحميل اول ترنيمة 
الصوت تحفة ولكن موقع الرفع مش قد كده لانه بيحسب وقت طويل بين كل ترنيمة واخرى للتحميل لذلك ارجو رفعها على موقع اخر 

شاكريين مجهودك ​*


----------



## mike2010 (19 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: شريط قلب العذراء كامل بجد شريط جميل جدا ومن الاسطوانة الماستر*

*ميرسى بجد لكل الردود الجميلة ديه وبخصوص الالبوم انا اعرف ان هو انتاج كنيسة من اسكندرية لسن ثانوى وبخصوص الموقع انا رفعت الالبوم على موقعين تانيين بس مش عارف ازاى اعدل فى الموضوع يا ريت حد يقولى​*


----------



## oesi no (20 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: شريط قلب العذراء كامل بجد شريط جميل جدا ومن الاسطوانة الماستر*

*حط اللينكات وانا هعدل 
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: شريط قلب العذراء كامل بجد شريط جميل جدا ومن الاسطوانة الماستر*

*مش عارف احمل منين *
*ياريت طريقه التحميل *​


----------



## shery_pro (21 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: شريط قلب العذراء كامل بجد شريط جميل جدا ومن الاسطوانة الماستر*

*ميرسى لتعبك 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## mouradshokry (25 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: شريط قلب العذراء كامل بجد شريط جميل جدا ومن الاسطوانة الماستر*

ياريت ترفعوا الشريط على 4شارد ...شكرا لواضع الشريط


----------



## dr-soqurate (25 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: شريط قلب العذراء كامل بجد شريط جميل جدا ومن الاسطوانة الماستر*

Mediafire.com
دة احسن موقع للرفع من حيث السرعة وامكانية استكمال التحميل فى اى وقت
ويا ريت ترفعة على هيئة شريط كامل مش ترنيمة ترنيمة
ولك الشكر


----------



## مريم12 (25 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: شريط قلب العذراء كامل بجد شريط جميل جدا ومن الاسطوانة الماستر*

*ميرررررررررسى جدااااااا لتعبك​*


----------



## شيرين حنا (26 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: شريط قلب العذراء كامل بجد شريط جميل جدا ومن الاسطوانة الماستر*

مش عارفه احمله ليه؟


----------



## حبة خردل (23 مارس 2010)

*رد: شريط قلب العذراء كامل بجد شريط جميل جدا ومن الاسطوانة الماستر*

*ربنا يبا&#134;ركك*​


----------



## بولا وديع (20 أغسطس 2010)

*يقدم " كورال تماف ماريا " الشريط الاول ( قلب العدرا ) 2010 نسخة اصلية - على 13 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*







الـ شريط الاول" قلب العدرا "
لـــ كورال تماف ماريا
نسخة اصلية 

الترانيم

مقدمة
لو فكرت فى يوم
يا ام النور
السلام لكى يا شفيعة
موسيقى
صرخة من الأعماق
يا اسم حلو فى لسانى
انتى هى ام النور
هذه العذراء
يا كنيسة الأبرار
موسيقى

كليب قلب العدرا
من البوم قلب العدرا
لفريق تاماف ماريا

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSckt6ptpdI

تابعونا كل ماهو جديد وحصرى
على الانبا تكلا بالزقازيق ووووبس

اخترسيرفر
Size : 39 MB
 (Click on link twice It will open in a new window).









mediafire

megaupload

rapidshare

filefactory

x7.to

fileserve

ziddu

zshare

sendspace

zippyshare

2shared

sharebase

ifile.it

to links

استنونى هجيب حصريات وراجع بسرعة
بس ياريت تصلولى ارجع بالسلامة​




 









​


----------



## روزي86 (20 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: يقدم " كورال تماف ماريا " الشريط الاول ( قلب العدرا ) 2010 نسخة اصلية - على 13 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

جميل يا بولا

ميرسي ليك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: يقدم " كورال تماف ماريا " الشريط الاول ( قلب العدرا ) 2010 نسخة اصلية - على 13 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

*شكرا ليك بولا


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: يقدم " كورال تماف ماريا " الشريط الاول ( قلب العدرا ) 2010 نسخة اصلية - على 13 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

*شكرا جدا جدا

سلام الرب يسوع معاكم*​


----------



## nishooo (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: يقدم " كورال تماف ماريا " الشريط الاول ( قلب العدرا ) 2010 نسخة اصلية - على 13 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

موضوع جميل
ربنا يبارككم


----------



## nishooo (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: شريط قلب العذراء كامل بجد شريط جميل جدا ومن الاسطوانة الماستر*

طب شوفوا اللينك دا 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=147334


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: يقدم " كورال تماف ماريا " الشريط الاول ( قلب العدرا ) 2010 نسخة اصلية - على 13 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

*تم الدمج والتعديل 
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## nishooo (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: يقدم " كورال تماف ماريا " الشريط الاول ( قلب العدرا ) 2010 نسخة اصلية - على 13 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

طب ياريت يا بنت العدرا تظبطي اللينكات في اول الموضوع و شكرا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: يقدم " كورال تماف ماريا " الشريط الاول ( قلب العدرا ) 2010 نسخة اصلية - على 13 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*




nishooo قال:


> طب ياريت يا بنت العدرا تظبطي اللينكات في اول الموضوع و شكرا


تم وضع لينك لموقع ميديا فاير من لينكات العضو بولا وديع 
​


----------



## Dr_3abkarino (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: شريط قلب العذراء كامل بجد شريط جميل جدا ومن الاسطوانة الماستر*



mike2010 قال:


> *ميرسى بجد لكل الردود الجميلة ديه وبخصوص الالبوم انا اعرف ان هو انتاج كنيسة من اسكندرية لسن ثانوى وبخصوص الموقع انا رفعت الالبوم على موقعين تانيين بس مش عارف ازاى اعدل فى الموضوع يا ريت حد يقولى​*




فعلا الفريق ده من الاسكندرية ومن كنيستنا كنبيسة السيدة العذراء و البابا كيرلس عمود الدين
وبجد صوووووتهم تحححححححححححححححفة


----------



## naro_lovely (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: يقدم " كورال تماف ماريا " الشريط الاول ( قلب العدرا ) 2010 نسخة اصلية - على 13 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

*صوتها حلو قوووووووووووووى بجد ميرسسى *​


----------



## نانسي1980 (17 فبراير 2011)

*رد: يقدم " كورال تماف ماريا " الشريط الاول ( قلب العدرا ) 2010 نسخة اصلية - على 13 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

الشريط جميل قوي ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## بولا وديع (17 فبراير 2011)

*رد: يقدم " كورال تماف ماريا " الشريط الاول ( قلب العدرا ) 2010 نسخة اصلية - على 13 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*








الـ شريط الاول" قلب العدرا "
لـــ كورال تماف ماريا
نسخة اصلية 

الترانيم

مقدمة
لو فكرت فى يوم
يا ام النور
السلام لكى يا شفيعة
موسيقى
صرخة من الأعماق
يا اسم حلو فى لسانى
انتى هى ام النور
هذه العذراء
يا كنيسة الأبرار
موسيقى

كليب قلب العدرا
من البوم قلب العدرا
لفريق تاماف ماريا

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSckt6ptpdI

تابعونا كل ماهو جديد وحصرى
على الانبا تكلا بالزقازيق ووووبس

اخترسيرفر
Size : 39 MB
 (Click on link twice It will open in a new window).









mediafire

megaupload

rapidshare

filefactory

x7.to

fileserve

ziddu

zshare

sendspace

zippyshare

2shared

sharebase

ifile.it

to links

استنونى هجيب حصريات وراجع بسرعة
بس ياريت تصلولى ارجع بالسلامة​


----------



## kalimooo (18 فبراير 2011)

*رد: يقدم " كورال تماف ماريا " الشريط الاول ( قلب العدرا ) 2010 نسخة اصلية - على 13 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*


----------



## nishooo (9 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: يقدم " كورال تماف ماريا " الشريط الاول ( قلب العدرا ) 2010 نسخة اصلية - على 13 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

بركة العدرا معانا و معاكم


----------



## naro_lovely (11 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: يقدم " كورال تماف ماريا " الشريط الاول ( قلب العدرا ) 2010 نسخة اصلية - على 13 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

*merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*​


----------



## nishooo (10 أغسطس 2012)

اللينك مش شغال .......ياريت تغيروة


----------



## oesi no (10 أغسطس 2012)

تم تعديل اللينك مؤقتا وجارى اضافة لينك ميديا فاير


----------

